# Motorhome meets in Scotland



## chrisdougie

Hi 
Can anyone tell me if there will be any meets in Scotland any time soon never been to one before.

Christine & Dougie


----------



## carolgavin

Where have you beeen we held one at New Year in Kelso!!!!!! :lol: :lol: 

Plans are afoot am sure for this year, we need input though from folk for venues so if anyone knows a good un feel free to post. Also there is no official Scottish Rally Co-ord so we need to do it ourself meantime.


----------



## stevian

carolgavin said:


> Where have you beeen we held one at New Year in Kelso!!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Plans are afoot am sure for this year, we need input though from folk for venues so if anyone knows a good un feel free to post. Also there is no official Scottish Rally Co-ord so we need to do it ourself meantime.


Put my name down for the meet/rally, love Scotland


----------



## greenasthegrass

We are going up to Dumfries & Galloway end of May Springbonk for rest of us! 

Will liaise with Hezbez n Cazza see if a wee ickle meet can be arranged. GerryD are you coming again?

Right that has put alot off! :lol: 


Greenie


----------



## busterbears

Have you decided where in Dumfries & Galloway yet?


----------



## Sprinta

greenasthegrass said:


> We are going up to Dumfries & Galloway end of May Springbonk for rest of us!
> 
> Will liaise with Hezbez n Cazza see if a wee ickle meet can be arranged. GerryD are you coming again?
> 
> Right that has put alot off! :lol:
> 
> Greenie


hm, interesting, I quite fancy a spring bonk :lol:

But, coincidentally, I've just booked a fortnight last week of May and first week of June to go and explore W.Scotland for the first time in a MH, having been there several times in a chalet.


----------



## carolgavin

busterbears said:


> Have you decided where in Dumfries & Galloway yet?


Nope, got any ideas???? I love Kirkcudbright and there is a wee site overlooking the town, it's all grass no hardstanding and tends to be kinda busy maybe not really suited to a meet as its quite small.


----------



## busterbears

Will get thinking.

Whats the main criteria for a meet location?

Michelle


----------



## greenasthegrass

Turning up!

I don't mind where have van will travel! 

GerryD and Val loved their Springbonk at Loch Lomond must be 3 years ago now. We got bitten to death even the dogs did but well worth it.

So any thoughts am game!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## busterbears

Ok, not required to use my knowledge of D & G for springbonk purposes before, there's always a first - off for a think (hope you're not in a rush) :lol:


----------



## busterbears

Suggestion numero uno: little gem of a site tucked up behind the small town of Newton Stewart

www.glentroolholidaypark.co.uk

14 hard standing pitches with ehu £15.50 per night (i think)
lovely pub 400m away
on edge of galloway forest park, great for walkers, cycling, RSPB nature reserve nearby, coast not far either

Suggestion numero deux: larger site on edge of Kippford fishing village near Dalbeattie

www.kippfordholidaypark.co.uk

loads of pitches, basic to super pitch £24 Whit Weekend (i think)
2 pubs in the village
good for walkers, cycling and all round nature stuff, on the coast
marquee available for groups booking 15 pitch nights

Depends what you want, if the above are not the right idea let me know, also if I can help with any Dumfries & Galloway info just shout

Michelle


----------



## carolgavin

Have always really fancied Kippford and the idea of a marquee we could congregate in is very attractive!!!

Well done MIchelle great suggestions


----------



## busterbears

Kippford is so picturesque, the anchor is a great pub with good food, the tow path along the shore heads out towards a little island where you see a massive wind farm in the distance in the sea, there are also loads of top end architect designed houses along the path to nosey at (that i can't afford to buy), the village has a really nice feel to it.

Love the marquee idea also, could get a real party going!


----------



## MEES

interested can it be before the midges get going or is there no such time?


----------



## stepps110

Sounds good, definitely interested, dogs ok?


----------



## suedew

This is sounding good, heading for home in May, would love to join you. 
Sue (&Magoo if he is not off golfing)


----------



## earlyriser

Hi sounds like an ace idea would love to join you all if something arranged


----------



## ChrisandJohn

There's a very nice CS, Balmangan Farm, by the Dee estuary/sea a few miles out of Kirkcudbright at Borgue. 

As it's a CS though there should only be room for 5 motorhomes (though they do tents too) so may not be big enough for a meet, depending on how many are going.

Thought I'd mention it though.


Chris

Photo is of us there in March 2009


----------



## busterbears

MEES - midges hopefuly not a problem at Kippford end of May, Glentrool is more sheltered in amongst the trees but end of May shouldn't be too bad (I hope, but depends on the weather)

Steps110 - don't know about dogs, sorry, don't have one so never had to think

ChrisandJohn - i know exactly where you are in the photo, its a lovely road from Kirkcudbright to Borgue, there's a lovely walk round to Brighouse Bay that we like

Suedew - if you need a golf course for Magoo there's a 9 hole par 3 course right beside Kippford Camp Site, Colvend golf course is 5 miles from Kippford, a lovely 18 hole mix of link and parkland (killer climb on the 1st hole though but worth it for the views) but you're just a half hour drive from Southerness Championship Links Course (hellish when the wind blows but still tough when its fine)


----------

